# Something new at McCarran Airport in Las Vegas



## Karen G (Jun 10, 2012)

Soon the brand new terminal 3 will open and today there was an open house for the public. It is gorgeous and will house several domestic and international carriers. I believe flights in and out of that terminal will start the end of June.

One new thing I noticed is The Club at LAS. This is like the private boardrooms or waiting rooms that various airlines operate at many large airports. But this one is open to anyone who is willing to pay the daily usage fee of $35. That fee includes free snacks & beverages including beer, wine & liquor; free internet & Wi-Fi access; newspapers, magazines, TV; business center; and shower facilities. It might be worth it if one had a long layover.

It was quite a treat to get to see a brand new, sparkling clean airport terminal.

I see on their brochure that they will have one in Terminal 1 in the D Gates, too, but shower facilities are available only at the Terminal 3 location.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 10, 2012)

LAS has free wifi anyway..  Do you know which airlines fly from Terminal 3?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 10, 2012)

MaryH said:


> LAS has free wifi anyway..  Do you know which airlines fly from Terminal 3?


Yes, there is free wifi all over the airport, but it was listed as a benefit offered in the lounge brochure.

Here's a list of the airlines from an article in today's paper:

The first flights are scheduled June 27 on 16 international carriers: Aero*Mexico, Air Berlin, Air Canada, ArkeFly, British Airways, Condor, Copa, Korean Air, Philippine Airlines, Sunwing, Thomas Cook, Virgin Atlantic Airways, Viva*Aerobus, Volaris, WestJet and XL Airways France.

Air Berlin and Copa from Panama are new carriers at McCarran, and Dutch airline ArkeFly started flights last week.

At the end of July, domestic carriers Alaska Airlines, Frontier, JetBlue, SunCountry and Virgin America will start flying out of Terminal 3. Hawaiian Airlines and United Airlines will move their ticketing and check-in system to the new terminal in August, and passengers will take the automated underground transit to the D-gate terminal for departure.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 10, 2012)

Karen, do you know if the new terminal will also have a new drop off/pick up spot, or will we use the current T1 area and parking garage?

Cora takes Jet Blue, so this will be her new home terminal come July.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 10, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Karen, do you know if the new terminal will also have a new drop off/pick up spot, or will we use the current T1 area and parking garage?
> 
> Cora takes Jet Blue, so this will be her new home terminal come July.


Yes, it's totally separate from T1. It has it's own big parking garage and drop off/pick up points.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 10, 2012)

Air Canada used to fly out of international terminal and moved to main termainal a while back.  Better for connection to US but longer checkin and luggage wait required.  Hope the new terminal would improve things but usually go to Vegas for conference and have issues with lines then for exit.


----------

